# Những phương pháp làm đẹp phụ nữ Nhật Bản ưa chuộng



## thuypham (23/5/18)

Những phương pháp làm đẹp từ xứ sở hoa anh đào mà bạn nhất định phải thử qua để nuôi dưỡng một làn da đẹp từ tận sâu bên trong.
Phụ nữ Á Đông đều mong muốn sở hữu làn da trắng sáng, mịn màng và giữ được độ ẩm cao. Do vậy, các phương pháp làm đẹp luôn chú trọng việc chăm sóc da cốt làm sao cho tự nhiên nhất và mãi giữ nét thanh xuân. Dưới đây là một vài phương pháp làm đẹp mà phụ nữ Nhật ưa chuộng.

*1. LÀM ĐẸP TỪ NGUYÊN LIỆU THIÊN NHIÊN*
Khoảng thế kỷ thứ 6, mỹ phẩm trang điểm bắt đầu du nhập vào Nhật Bản. Ở thời này, xu hướng trang điểm tô trắng cả mặt bằng loại bột làm từ chì là thời thượng nhất nhưng rất khó để tẩy trang. Một vài tư liệu cho rằng, phụ nữ Nhật đã biết cách sử dụng loại bột làm từ đậu đỏ Azuki để rửa mặt. Đến khoảng thế kỷ 17, phương pháp làm đẹp từ thiên nhiên càng được ưa chuộng hơn. Phương pháp sử dụng cám gạo rơi ra từ công đoạn tách gạo lứt để rửa mặt hay dưỡng da bằng Keshousui (Lotion) làm từ trái mướp là hình thức phổ biến.



​
Trong thời kỳ hiện đại, chắc hẳn phương pháp làm đẹp từ lá trà xanh xay mịn (Matcha) là phương pháp làm đẹp nổi tiếng nhất và đã vượt ra khỏi phạm vi nước Nhật. Do trong trà xanh có chứa các thành phần chống oxy hóa polyphenol tinh khiết, epigallocatechin gallate ( EGCG) và các chất chống oxy hóa khác như carotenoid và tocopherols, nên trà xanh vừa là “thần dược” đối với sức khỏe vừa mang công dụng dưỡng trắng da, trị mụn hữu hiệu. Không chỉ đơn thuần uống nhiều trà xanh mỗi ngày, phụ nữ Nhật còn dùng trà làm nguyên liệu nấu ăn hay kết hợp trà xanh với sữa, mật ong,… thành loại mặt nạ hữu hiệu cho làm đẹp.



​
Nhờ nguồn tảo biển dồi dào do đất nước bao quanh là biển cả, người Nhật đã biết tận dụng món quà từ thiên nhiên này để biến nó thành nguyên liệu làm đẹp cực kỳ lợi hại. Bởi loại tảo Wakame có tới 75% là các chất hữu cơ (lipid, protid, glucid, vitamin) và 25% là khoáng chất, các nguyên tố vi lượng như iốt, magie, moliden, fluo, kali, đặc biệt loại tảo biển này rất giàu vitamin B3… Theo nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học nước này, tinh chất chiết xuất từ tảo lá to (tảo Wakame) có tác dụng làm giảm sự lão hoá của da, chất nhờn của tảo biển có khả năng thấm lâu, tạo độ ẩm trên da giúp da dễ đàn hồi, giảm bớt nếp nhăn.

*2. LÀM ĐẸP BẰNG LOTION MASK*
Phương pháp làm đẹp này được giới thiệu bởi bà Chizu Saeki – một chuyên gia làm đẹp rất nổi tiếng tại Nhật Bản. Lotion mask khác hoàn toàn với cách chăm sóc da truyền thống hay đắp mặt nạ thông thường (sheet mask). Thay vì cho toner vào tay rồi vỗ lên mặt hay dùng bông thấm lên da, bạn chỉ cần nhỏ vài giọt toner thấm vào mặt nạ giấy nén hoặc bông cotton tách lớp đắp lên da mặt trong 3 phút.



​
Sở dĩ nói phương pháp này cho công dụng tốt hơn bởi lotion mask làm việc theo nguyên lý sau: Trong thành phần các loại mỹ phẩm thường chứa chất hút ẩm như Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin,… có vai trò hút nước từ môi trường bên ngoài vào lớp biểu bì. Tuy nhiên vào thời tiết khô hanh, các chất này lại khiến hiện tượng hút ẩm ngược xảy ra và đây là một nguyên nhân mà vài người cho dù có chăm sóc da nhưng vẫn bị nứt nẻ, bong tróc da mặt trong mùa Đông. Phương pháp làm đẹp 3 phút đảm bảo cung cấp độ ẩm tốt nhất cho làn da, đồng thời cũng giúp thẩm thấu các chất làm đẹp khác dễ dàng hơn ở bước dưỡng da tiếp theo.

*3. TẮM SUỐI NƯỚC NÓNG ĐỂ CÓ LÀN DA KHỎE ĐẸP*
Nhật Bản được xem là một trong những quốc gia có nguồn suối nước nóng dồi dào nhất trên thế giới. Trên khắp chiều dài Nhật Bản có khoảng 150 suối nước nóng và 1.400 các nhánh suối nhỏ. Tận dụng nguồn suối nước nóng dồi dào, người Nhật đã phát hiện khi ngâm nước nóng, cơ thể cũng được làm ấm lên khiến cho các mạch máu lưu thông tốt hơn, từ đó giúp cho chất dinh dưỡng dễ dàng thẩm thấu vào da. Nước nóng cũng làm việc toát mồ hôi diễn ra giúp thanh lọc cơ thể.



​
Đặc biệt, tùy vào tính chất của nguồn nước mỗi vùng mà trong suối nước nóng sẽ chứa nhiều loại khoáng chất khác nhau có công dụng chữa trị một số vấn đề về da như trị mụn, đồi mồi, lấy đi tế bào chết,… Vì vậy, tắm suối nước nóng luôn được phụ nữ Nhật đưa vào danh sách các biện pháp làm đẹp hữu hiệu.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

